# Won't open without card key



## kursk42 (5 mo ago)

We are having problems with the car often, but not always demanding that we use the card key even though it is paired with the phone and usually opens and starts just fine. Maybe one in ten times it is requiring the use of the card key. We also have a Model 3 and have had the same problem, just not as often. Any suggestions?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I have been having this same issue since the most recent firmware update. I have deleted then re-added my phone, which has worked almost flawlessly over the past 3.5+ years, and it _may_ work for one open cycle then nothing.

However it ILWAYS starts the car with just the phone and Walk away lock always works. But the phone will NOT unlock the car.

If only we could roll-back the firmware!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It probably means your bluetooth encryption key expired. Just remove it as a key and re-add it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The car just isn't hearing your phone. I keep my phone in my back pocket and it won't hear my phone as I am opening the door. I have to turn around and once I do that, it opens easily.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kursk42 said:


> We are having problems with the car often, but not always demanding that we use the card key even though it is paired with the phone and usually opens and starts just fine. Maybe one in ten times it is requiring the use of the card key. We also have a Model 3 and have had the same problem, just not as often. Any suggestions?


What version of software is your car running?


garsh said:


> After updating to 2022.20.7, The car was no longer recognizing my phone as a key for starting purposes. It was still recognizing it as a key for unlocking the door and getting into the car. So that is strange.
> 
> I ended up removing my phone as a key, and then setting it up again. Now it works as a key for starting purposes once more.


----------

